# Dad killed his lawn



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Dad wanted to kill the weeds in the lawn, so he mixed up some Cornerstone Plus thinking it would only kill the dandelions, and other weeds.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Ummmmm does he know that's glyphosate?


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

BWfarms said:


> Ummmmm does he know that's glyphosate?


Probably not. The sad thing is that it does not seem to be affecting the dandelions he wanted to kill.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh no, RU resistant dandelions, just what we need.

Larry


----------



## xfenry (Mar 2, 2021)

In my opinion, Cornerstone Plus is one of the heaviest herbicides used on grass. Even a small variation from the normal concentration of the herbicide in the water can make this solution toxic to the lawn and to humans. Excess Cornerstone Plus can cause the burn of the grass along with weeds and make the soil unsuitable for growth. I believe that it's too risky, I would go for the mower instead to take care of my lawn. The manual cleaning method is only suitable if you have a small area and a lot of patience. The best way to have a well-groomed lawn is a good lawn mower of a verified manufacturer with a good reputation.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

xfenry said:


> In my opinion, Cornerstone Plus is one of the heaviest herbicides used to control weeds.


??


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

10 Years ago a beautiful 1.5 acre cemetery @ a 200 year old church along the main road nearby here, had hired a local part time landscaper for weed control . He was to spray the entire Cemetery and church grounds with 24d and , To use Roundup and spray a 1 to 2" band around all curbing and walkways and Head Stones to help with trimming .

They got the 2 herbicides mixed up .

They could have reseeded the grass immediately but some Einstein on the Cemetery board insisted they wait 1 year he thought roundup had a 1 residual . The County agent begged them to reseed ASAP . He said when people have to look at something like that it causes them to worry about all herbicide applications . They left it go a year


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

endrow said:


> 10 Years ago a beautiful 1.5 acre cemetery @ a 200 year old church along the main road nearby here, had hired a local part time landscaper for weed control . He was to spray the entire Cemetery and church grounds with 24d and , To use Roundup and spray a 1 to 2" band around all curbing and walkways and Head Stones to help with trimming .
> 
> They got the 2 herbicides mixed up .
> 
> They could have reseeded the grass immediately but some Einstein on the Cemetery board insisted they wait 1 year he thought roundup had a 1 residual . The County agent begged them to reseed ASAP . He said when people have to look at something like that it causes them to worry about all herbicide applications . They left it go a year


Wow, it seems there has to at least one of those type on every board.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

It seems nowadays there is one in every restaurant, store, or for that matter any small space.


----------



## lametcalyf (Aug 24, 2021)

Removing weeds from the lawn can be carried out mechanically (by hand or garden fork) or chemically. But the processing of herbicides of the land should be carried out or a month before the creation of the lawn or a year after the establishment of the lawn, as a young lawn in no case can be treated with them. This you can only harm the young grass. I personally have never used herbicides on my lawn but destroyed weeds by hand. That, and I advise you.

You can still plant islands of flowers, which will displace the weeds from the yard. I think the site with the most beautiful bell-shaped flowers will interest you.


----------

